# Need opinion on another buck!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.redlotusnigerians.com/Herdsires.html

Hes the first one, only one for sale.

He caught my eye and the breeder said she would love to work something out....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*

He looks good to me....I wish I can tell you more about his conformation and all..... but ....I only know the boers.... But from what I am seeing.... he looks really good....I'd get pics from both sides ....and front ....back.... ask about his teat structure....... :thumbup:

Unless he is close enough... you can go look at him... in person..... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*

she says some of his doelings have freshened I would like to see pictures adn pictures of his dam before I made any decisions.

I cant find his dam


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*

I asked about both, also she sent pics of his babies, they are all super long and level, very pretty colors too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*

There is a photo of his half sister's udder on there. Looks pretty nice. The buck looks very long and level, and looks like he has good legs, though it's a little hard to see from the photo. Pretty nice pedigree too. I like him. Definately get dam/daughter photos and see how they look.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*

Im gonna ask for a better pic of him, I also asked for udder pics of dam and daughters.

She said his daughters had really nice udders, so she must have pics of them


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*

colors don't count for anything.. and udders do.. so.. udder pics come first


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*

Oh I dont care at all about the colors! Those are just added bonuses! Waiting on the udder pics, and I asked for a better pic of him too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*



SDK said:


> colors don't count for anything.. and udders do.. so.. udder pics come first


She wasn't asking about the color...more along the lines of his conformation. His color isn't anything special anyway, in my opinion. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*

Quite a few of his daughters have freshened, unfortunately no one has sent me pics that are good enough to post. But what I have seen, the udders he's put on his girls are quite nice, could probably use more rear height when viewed from the side, but like I said, no one has really given me a SIDE view and more of an angled kind of thing. The teats are lovely, all of the girls are first fresheners, but they are a really good length all things considering (I hate it when does freshen out with itty bitty teats that are so hard to milk!). Nice globular shapes, pretty glued on all the way around, and nice capacity for FF's. I was going to keep his daughter out of Aaryanna, Maneki Neko, but I've found stock I really want to invest in and it unfortunately means making sacrifice and she is one of the ones I decided to sell. If she hadn't sold, I might have been tempted to have her freshen just to see in person what she'd come in with.

As for his dam, Tsuru was a nice doe. Her sister was at Pecan Hollow for a while (don't know if they sold her or what) but she freshened with an extremely nice udder. As for Tsuru, I don't know what happened; when she first freshened it was just as gorgeous (though she needed more side attachment, I'll be honest). When I had to pull the boys and start milking her though, I don't know what happened to it. It went lopsided and just did not look right. I asked people on my goat groups what could cause it, and they said milk crystals (I think they said it was not genetic - none of Katamari's daughters have it). Aside from the wonky look of the udder, Tsuru milked like a small cow and oh was she a dream to milk! That udder collapsed down to nothin'! Buttery soft, too. I have a decent side and rear view of it I'll attach, from the last year I had her and was working hard at getting that udder to even out.

I'll attach the pics of his daughter's udders that have freshened so far -- two where taken an hour before they both kidded, and the other has been in milk for quite some time and is a FF as well. I'm so anal over udder pics, I wish the angles were better and if I knew how many hours of milk the last doe had been in. The gal that owns her is super nice but slow with contact.

You can see Katamari's half-sister, Kitsune, on my website along with her udder. She is out of the same dam and obviously her udder had no problem either, so I am inclined to believe it was milk crystals that ruined Kat's dam's udder. And obviously with genetics, it's just always going to be a hit and miss. Katamari could cross very well with some does and others he might not. I wish I had kept and freshened his daughters myself, but I try to keep a limited number of does in my herd to keep myself being over-run and also to keep the feed bill low.

But anyway. I try to be as honest with my potential buyers as possible and thus why I'm showing pics even though I wish they looked better on some. I'd rather you feel you knew what you were potentially going to buy before just taking it on my word alone  He makes some nice udders I feel, but obviously without being able to really get up close and personal with them, I can't guarantee anything. Of the four daughters I'm aware of freshening I've only gotten pics of three (the fourth hadn't kidded yet). Overall they're nice udders but they haven't wowed me due to being unable to see them in person in full milk yet. But we all know how does can be, looking so-so at first and then one year it's like BAM! Gorgeous! 

Ok here is his moms udder



















Then heres his daughters


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck?*

Also, heres his Half Sister

http://www.redlotusnigerians.com/FirstFresheners.html


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

I don't like the attachments on the udders, but I am still learning confo too! Are they FULL udders?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

I'll attach the pics of his daughter's udders that have freshened so far -- two where taken an hour before they both kidded, and the other has been in milk for quite some time and is a FF as well. I'm so anal over udder pics, I wish the angles were better and if I knew how many hours of milk the last doe had been in. The gal that owns her is super nice but slow with contact.

Thats what she said about it... so I guess yes and no lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

ok I like teat placement and medial isnt bad - love his half sister out of the same dam

Capacity comes with future freshenings -- so their udders could look even better as second fresheners.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

In the pics, it looks like the attachments need to be higher, but she said that all the udders were socked on so maybe its from the udders not being full?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

the last two daughters udders arent badly attached -- the first daughter could use more rear attachment BUT remember these udders arent full nor are they shaved


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

Very true! She said she wants to be honest and did say some needed better attachment but most of them she saw had really big teats, nice medials and socked on udders.

Unfortunately the udder pic of his mom looks bad, but that was the only one they had, since it turned horrible.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

looks like a first or second freshening udder and those can change -- but it doesnt seem like he passed that onto his daughters. Also the dam's udder doesnt look full


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

Ya she wasnt full, makes it more difficult for me! I wish she would of taken better pics, but at least those give an idea of what to expect


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

You could alwaya breed him to one or two(not all) and see if you like what his daughters turn out like for you? Just a thought? :shrug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

IF I do get him, I would probably do that, I wouldnt want to use him on everyone, just a couple. And then hopefully my buck will decide he wants to breed the rest lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

my question is.. how much is she asking for him.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

Shes asking $300, I think I can get her to lower it though....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

yea.. 3000 is a bit high IMO.. I paid 200 for kevin when i got him and 250 for hollywood's dad


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

I'm really surprised how low all of these prices are!
Boers you can spend $1,000's on a good herdsire and with ND's it's like a big deal to pay $300

seems like a good deal to me, but I wasn't impressed by the udders... it could just be because they're small breed


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

I dont think $300 is too bad, plus you get see some of what he throws for kids. In my area Nigerians are $350 + for bucks or doe kids and more for mature Nigerians. Of course it never hurts see if she will accept less.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

Well since its probably gonna be $250 for transporting, im hoping she will lower the price, I cant afford too much lol but I really want him!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

honestly.. even if the daughters udders aren't filled all the way they should still be socked on pretty well. I like the 2nd daughter.. with more freshenings she could be really nice.. but IMO the first daughter's udder is a complete opposite.

plus. this girl is pretty far away, so you're going to spend a pretty penny on just getting him to you.

couldn't you just use CRF for a stud service till the springwhen you can sell babies and buy a young buck then that you can airship from anywhere?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*



SDK said:


> couldn't you just use CRF for a stud service till the springwhen you can sell babies and buy a young buck then that you can airship from anywhere?


also you say you wanted to ship in a buck (at least you and I discussed it not long ago and potential breeders you were interested in) so why pay this much in ground shipping for a buck you arent so sure about?

The other thing is you said your buck is out servicing other does -- why do you think he cant service your does?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

I would most definitely be using your current buck before ever using this guy. Your buck has incredible potential (his breeding was my 2nd choice buck kid from CRF). Our buck from CRF is servicing does just fine and I think he's just a month younger if that?

I don't really care for this buck, his dam, or his daughters. . . but it is your choice!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do you all feel about this Nigi Buck? Udder Pics!*

SDK: I dont want to use CRFs bucks, because almost all of them are related to my girls closely in some way, and I want new lines, plus my buck I have now is from there.

Stacey, thats right I want to get a buck shipped, but I was thinking if I found one near me then I would try to do it. And Im actually not sure about Jasper, hes been gone for over a month at my friends house, Im not even sure how big he is now!Hopefully he will be good to go and breed, but I would still need another buck because I have a couple girls that are very closely related to Jasper

Olivia, Woody was a Feb kid right? Ya Jasper was born March 22nd, he wants to breed, but then he gets lazy, so im just not sure, like I said, I havent seen ihim in over a month, he might be bigger and more determined now


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So Ive been thinking I might just get Fuddy, he has some good lines and hes got good confirmation, hes been shown and has done well.
What do you guys think?? His moms udder is in her link!

http://auraacres.com/forsale.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think he's a very poor quality buck. His dam's udder is lacking a lot and looks very poor quality. Fuddy's conformation isn't to hot either, very short bodied, short neck, with long legs, and to much rear leg angulation...he looks quite disproportioned. I don't see anything impressive on his pedigree either. Though he could look different in person, from the photos I would definately pass.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Which one do you think is the best?

I can ask for updated pics of Fuddy....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Of those three bucks, the first one would be my choice...if I HAD to get one. I'm not real fond of any of those three very much, but I would say the first one has the most potential. Didn't we already discuss that first buck though on another thread?

I wouldn't even ask for updated photos of Fuddy, like I said, his dam's udder is pretty poor quality...among other issues, the poor quality udder is an immediate no for me even if he had superb conformation. But it's your choice. Also, what is he registered with? I'm not very impressed with any show wins besides AGS/ADGA/NDGA. And it looks like he placed second both times he was shown also. And I have no idea what registry that is either.

I think Olivia pointed out to just use your buckling. When do you get him back? If he's supposed to be servicing does now then wouldn't he be ready for yours? Instead of bringing in another buck just a few months before your buckling should be ready to use (if not already) why not just wait? Or you could save up and possibly have enough to bring in a better buck next spring?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok....
He was shown in http://www.theminiaturegoatclub.com/NDG ... sults.html

His pic is at the bottom

I want to use my buck, but I didnt want to breed all of them to him, and I was hoping to add another buck....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Also his mom got 1xBest Udder '09 NDGA Na'l Show

Also heres what the breeder said to me

"Fuddy Duddy is a really nice buck, his dam is one of my best milkers and his 1/2 sister was #1 in butterfat production in 2008 for ADGA and was the 2010 NDGA National Best Udder. His1/2 brother was the 2010 Reserve National Champion Jr buck. Fuddy has several other siblings with show wins as well, so you can see he's got the genetics to be a star  "


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Everyone has their one preference on goat conformation. (For example, many like the goats that dont have steep/sloped rumps, but in my preference Im not breeding miniature cattle that are close to level from withers to pin bones so I like some rump drop.) Your opinion is what really matters, If you like his conformation and think he will improve on your does than go for it. If your looking for a certain trait then look for bucks with lineage that excel in that area. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I stand by what I said. Though, if his dam got a 1x best udder at an NDGA National show, then that just might be a terrible photo. But from that photo I wouldn't want my buck's dam to have an udder like that. There are far superior udders out there. What registry was it that his brother was shown in? I honestly wouldn't even consider purchasing him, but that is just me and I might be trying to accomplish different things with my herd than you. He may work great for you, but from what I see I'm not impressed. I also am seeing no finished champions close up on his pedigree or milk stars or anything and haven't heard of his pedigree besides Artist's Eye.

Hidden Waters is right...you might have a vision for your herd that I don't see and it really is your decision. If you really want this buck and he fits every criteria you have for a buck, then you should do what you want.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I can ask for another udder pic, she said its better than that pic.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 3837892972

Theres a pic, and another after it. I had no idea she was 7 years old!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't have a facebook and it says I need to log in to view the photos.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Really KW? It let me look fine and I dont have a facebook either. maybe you looked before it was set to public?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are the pics....And scratch that, shes actually 8 years old!



















She said she will get a better one, she said the attachments are way better than they look


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, Red Lotus. In Arizona, right? I know her a little bit through emails. She is a member of one of my yahoo groups. She's really nice. $250 to ship huh? Where in CA are you at?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya shes in AZ....Im in northern cali kinda by sanfran, but not really lol


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh ok. Where in AZ is she I forget, I think she lives really close to me. I want to say she lives in Prescott. It's too bad I'm not going to Oregon for Christmas this year.  If you lived in So Cal I might justify the trip.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Tonopah.....no idea where thats near lol....Ya I live in like the very northern cali lol....Drove to oregon...it was like a long drive, left at 7 got there at like uh 2ish


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Gosh, I just drove from Anaheim to home (Portland, Oregon area) yesterday/day before yesterday. 16 hours. Was trying to convince my husband that I needed to make it a more profitable drive by hauling a goatie somewhere....of course that's not hubby's idea of a "vacation"...just mine LOL!  

Oddly enough, I came home to find my neighbors home (which has been a vacant rental for nearly a year) being moved into by a couple from Southern California. We were all driving the same route at the same time!! Weird, huh??


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats crazy! haha guess some people drive fast and know the shortcuts!

Im done with the arizona buck, I love him but I cant pay for the transporting....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

It's amazing how quickly you can get from point A to Point B when you have two kids fighting in the back seat all the way from Southern California to Northern Oregon!! :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she still has wonderful forudder for a 7th freshening as well as rear attachments -- but her teats point backward which make it look funky.

Other then that seems like some good potential with that last buck-- I think the younger picture of him he is just growing so they look odd.

But its your choice - like kylee said I personaly wouldnt own a buck out of her BUT I have access to great bloodlines not far from me so its much easier to get better goats then it is for you. 

you seem so set on getting a buck so its your choice


----------

